# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Mέτρηση μπαταρίας και απορία με το DC

## JimKarvo

Καλησπέρα!
Θα είμαι σύντομος! 
1) Γίνεται να μετρήσω με κάποιο μηχάνημα τα Ah της μπαταρίας??

2) Το DC έχει κάποια απώλεια πχ σε καλώδιο 5 μέτρων ή και 10 μέτρων?

----------


## babisko

Για το πρώτο ερώτημα δεν γνωρίζω, για το δεύτερο η απάντηση είναι ναι, ο νόμος του Ωμ ισχύει και στο συνεχές και στο εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα, επομένως είναι αναμενόμενη η πτώση τάσης.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 
Καλησπέρα
Φίλε Δημήτρη
Ήσουν πολύ σύντομος έστω και έτσι θα κάνω
προσπάθεια να σου απαντήσω.
Στην πρώτη ερώτηση ΝΑΙ σε μερικές τουλάχιστον
εξ αυτών .
ΝΑΙ και στη δεύτερη ερώτηση εκτός αν οι αγωγοί 
είναι
υπεραγωγοί σε κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία που πρακτικά
είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει σε συνθήκες εκτός
εργαστηρίου .  :Sad:

----------


## JimKarvo

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας!  :Smile: 

Ηλιά τι εννοείς όταν λες σε μερικές από αυτές??
2) Και μιλάμε για τεράστιες απώλιες, ανα μέτρο καλωδίου?

----------


## Thanos10

Την αντισταση που παρουσιαζει ενας αγωγος εξαρταται απο την διατομη του και το μηκος του, υπαρχει τυπος που σου τα βγαζει.

----------


## JimKarvo

Μπορείς να μου τον πεις?

----------


## Thanos10

Αν δεν το βιαζεσαι καπου το εχω θα το βρω και θα το ανεβασω ξερεις δεν χρειαζεσαι και καθε μερα σπανια, θα σου πω ενα παραδειγμα 1,5mm χαλκινο συρμα εχει αντισταση ανα 100μετρα 1,01Ω.

----------


## KOKAR

μπορείς να βρεις και πρακτικά την Ωμική αντίσταση ενός καλωδίου
απλά μετράς την πτώση τάσης που αναπτύσσεται στο καλώδιο
και την διαιρείς με το ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα από τον αγωγό

----------


## JimKarvo

1.01Ω Δεν είναι και πολλά για τα 100 μετρά.. Αυτό είναι και για DC και για AC? Γιατί κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το AC επικράτησε λόγο του ότι δεν είχε πολλές απώλειες σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις!

Δηλαδή θεωρητικά για καλώδια 2-3 μέτρων οι απώλειες είναι σχεδόν μηδενικές?

----------


## Thanos10

Ολοι οι αγωγοι παρουσιαζουν αντισταση,επομενως το 1μετρο εχει 0,01Ω.
Οι λογοι που επικρατησε το AC ειναι πολλοι.

----------


## ubuntubu

--------l
R=ρ -----
--------A

l=μήκος
Α=εμβαδό της διατομής του αγωγού
ρ=συντελεστής ειδικής αντίστασης ,που εξαρτάται απο το υλικό και την θερμοκρασία.

http://blogs.sch.gr/ebenakis/files/2009/11/fisiki-g-kef-2.pdf σελίδα 4

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο αλεξη με εβγαλες απο τον κοπο να ψαξω καπου στις σημειωσεις που εχω.

----------


## JimKarvo

Να ρωτήσω κάτι λογικό για εμένα? Αν βάλω το πολύμετρο, θα μου δείξει πόση αντίσταση υπάρχει στο συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο??

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι το πολυμετρο δεν μπορει να μετρησει τοσο χαμηλες αντιστασεις.

----------


## JimKarvo

Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά είναι αμελητέες οι απώλειες?

----------


## Thanos10

Nαι μονο με ειδικο οργανο μετρας το χαμηλες αντιστασεις.

----------


## fmav

> Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά είναι αμελητέες οι απώλειες?



Αυτό είναι σχετικό. Σκέψου σε μια γραμμή του 1Ω να περνάει ρεύμα 5Α. Θα έχεις πτώση τάσης V=I*R=5V. Όχι και τόσο αμελητέα τιμή... Μεγάλα ρεύματα->μεγάλες πτώσεις τάσης (απώλειες δηλαδή)

Όσο αφορά τη μέτρηση της αντίστασης του καλωδίου, με μεγάλης ακρίβειας πολύμετρο (5 1/2 ή 6 1/2 ψηφίων) μπορείς να την μετρήσεις. Ακόμη καλύτερα με μιλλιωμόμετρο (milliohmmeter)

----------


## Thanos10

> Αυτό είναι σχετικό. Σκέψου σε μια γραμμή του 1Ω να περνάει ρεύμα 5Α. Θα έχεις πτώση τάσης V=I*R=5V. Όχι και τόσο αμελητέα τιμή... Μεγάλα ρεύματα->μεγάλες πτώσεις τάσης (απώλειες δηλαδή)
> 
> Όσο αφορά τη μέτρηση της αντίστασης του καλωδίου, με μεγάλης ακρίβειας πολύμετρο (5 1/2 ή 6 1/2 ψηφίων) μπορείς να την μετρήσεις. Ακόμη καλύτερα με μιλλιωμόμετρο (milliohmmeter)



 Φανη ο ανθρωπος μιλησε για δυο  τρια μετρα οχι για 100 εγω του ειπα τι αντισταση παρουσιαζει ενας αγωγος 1,5mm μηκους 100 μετρων.
Οσο για την μετρηση με πολυμετρο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μετρησεις τοσο χαμηλες αντιστασεις τις ταξης του 0,01Ω.

----------


## fmav

> Φανη ο ανθρωπος μιλησε για δυο τρια μετρα οχι για 100 εγω του ειπα τι αντισταση παρουσιαζει ενας αγωγος 1,5mm μηκους 100 μετρων.
> Οσο για την μετρηση με πολυμετρο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μετρησεις τοσο χαμηλες αντιστασεις τις ταξης του 0,01Ω.



Όχι, γενικά μιλούσα. Το 1Ω το χρησιμοποίησα για ευκολία στις πράξεις. Θα μπορούσα να πάρω 0.1Ω και 50Α, ας πούμε. Δεν ξέρουμε τι ρεύματα θα περάσει ο JimKarvo από μέσα, ούτε καν τι αντίσταση έχει το καλώδιό του.

Όσο αφορά το πολύμετρο, πάλι γενικά μίλησα, αφού δεν ξέρω τι πολύμετρο έχει και αν έχει. 
Παράδειγμα σε πολύμετρο με ακρίβεια 6 1/2 ψηφίων μπορεί να πάρει κανείς *αρκετά μεγάλη ακρίβεια*, όπως φαίνεται και στο συνημμένο. Εδώ ας πούμε, μετρήθηκε ένα καλωδιάκι 10cm και έχει 0.025Ω.

EDIT: δεν μπορεί να πάρει κανείς "*αρκετά μεγάλη ακρίβεια*", αφού η ακρίβεια εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα και το καλιμπράρισμα του οργάνου. Μπορεί όμως να πάρει μέτρηση μικρής τιμής αντίστασης (με την όποια ακρίβεια προσφέρει το όργανο).

----------


## Nemmesis

σωστος... αλλα δεν σου φαινεται παραξενο καποιος να εχει δωσει ενα καρο λεφτα για ενα πολυμετρο 6 1/2 και να ρωταει τετοια βασικα πραγματα?

----------


## Thanos10

> σωστος... αλλα δεν σου φαινεται παραξενο καποιος να εχει δωσει ενα καρο λεφτα για ενα πολυμετρο 6 1/2 και να ρωταει τετοια βασικα πραγματα?



 Ετσι ειναι Παναγιωτη εγω μιλησα για τα πολυμετρα που εχουμε ολοι που δεν μπορουν να μετρησουν κατω απο 1Ω στην καλυτερη περιπτωση και αυτο θα ειναι και λιγο ακριβο.
Το πολυμετρο που μας εχει στην φωτο ο Φανης ειναι παγκου και σιγουρα αρκετα ακριβο για να το εχουν πολλοι φιλοι στο forum.

----------


## fmav

Παναγιώτη και Θάνο, δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σας. Απλά γενίκευσα την περίπτωση και το ανέφερα εγκυκλοπαιδικά. Άλλωστε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις σε τι όργανα έχει πρόσβαση κάποιος (στην εταιρία, στην σχολή, από φίλο επαγγελματία).
Δεν είπα του ανθρώπου να πάει να αγοράσει πολύμετρο ακριβείας για να μετρήσει 5 μέτρα καλώδιο.

----------


## JimKarvo

ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες!! Δηλαδή πέφτει μόνο η τάση, και όχι η ένταση?

Το βασικό μου θέμα είναι με το φωτοβολταικό, του οποίου το καλώδιο είναι 2μιση μέτρα περίπου, μέχρι τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης, και άλλο ένα μέτρο από τον ρυθμιστή μέχρι την μπαταρία.. Το θέμα είναι ότι και καλά το πανελ που έχω φτιάξει είναι 140Watt/p αλλά μου βγάζει περίπου 4-5 Ampere ρεύμα.. [Η τάση που έχει είναι + 0.05 Volt της μπαταρίας (χοντρικά 12.55V) Άρα.. έχω 12.55*5 = ~63Watt/p?? ]
Γι αυτό άρχισα να ρωτάω για τις απώλιες..

----------


## JimKarvo

PS: όχι δεν σπουδάζω κάτι σχετικό με ηλεκτρονικά (βασικά εν σπουδάζω τίποτα :P) Απλά μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι, και να μαθαίνω!!!

----------


## fmav

> ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες!! Δηλαδή πέφτει μόνο η τάση, και όχι η ένταση?
> 
> Το βασικό μου θέμα είναι με το φωτοβολταικό, του οποίου το καλώδιο είναι 2μιση μέτρα περίπου, μέχρι τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης, και άλλο ένα μέτρο από τον ρυθμιστή μέχρι την μπαταρία.. Το θέμα είναι ότι και καλά το πανελ που έχω φτιάξει είναι 140Watt/p αλλά μου βγάζει περίπου 4-5 Ampere ρεύμα.. [Η τάση που έχει είναι + 0.05 Volt της μπαταρίας (χοντρικά 12.55V) Άρα.. έχω 12.55*5 = ~63Watt/p?? ]
> Γι αυτό άρχισα να ρωτάω για τις απώλιες..



Δημήτρη, τα 140W/panel είναι η ονομαστική ισχύς που μπορεί να δώσει το panel κάτω από θεωρητικά ιδανικές συνθήκες. Στην πράξη ποτέ δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Εξαρτάται από τη φωτεινότητα του ήλιου, από τη γωνία πρόσπτωσης των ακτίνων του ήλιου στο πάνελ και από το γήρας του πάνελ. Οπότε για χειμώνα 63W, δεν είσαι και άσχημα... 
Οι απώλειες που θα έχεις στο καλώδιο δε νομίζω να είναι πάνω από 1-2W (και πολλά λέω...)

----------


## JimKarvo

Δηλαδή καλοκαίρι θα έχω περισσότερα Watt/ώρα? Καλό αυτό!

Αν το καλοσκεφτείς, ότι όλο το σπίτι δουλέυει από αυτό το φωτοβολταικό, καλά είναι νομίζω..  :Very Happy:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας. Αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία με φωτοβολταϊκά, μια "συμπλήρωση":





> Δημήτρη, τα 140W/panel είναι η ονομαστική ισχύς που μπορεί να δώσει το panel ...



... και εφόσον υπάρχει φορτίο να απορροφήσει αυτή την ισχύ. Αν φορτίζουμε μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία (και δεν έχουμε άλλη κατανάλωση) η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς θα είναι μικρότερη.

Λ.χ. έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 12V 10A (120VA) και τροφοδοτώ LEDάκι μέσω αντίστασης 1ΚΩ,  η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς θα είναι περίπου 120mW.

Οταν η πολική τάση της μπαταρίας είναι μικρότερη (εκφορτισμένη) το ρεύμα και η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς θα είναι μεγαλύτερα ενώ όταν φορτιστεί πλήρως μπορεί να είναι και σχεδόν μηδέν.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## JimKarvo

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο! Την ένταση την μέτρησα ενώ φόρτιζα μπαταρία!! Την δοκίμασα και χωρίς μπαταρία, συνδέοντας το πανελ με το φωτοβολταικό, και ανάβοντας το + ένα φως.. περίπου 4Α πρέπει να έδεινε χοντρικά!

----------


## george1

> ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες!! Δηλαδή πέφτει μόνο η τάση, και όχι η ένταση?
> 
> Το βασικό μου θέμα είναι με το φωτοβολταικό, του οποίου το καλώδιο είναι 2μιση μέτρα περίπου, μέχρι τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης, και άλλο ένα μέτρο από τον ρυθμιστή μέχρι την μπαταρία.. Το θέμα είναι ότι και καλά το πανελ που έχω φτιάξει είναι 140Watt/p αλλά μου βγάζει περίπου 4-5 Ampere ρεύμα.. [Η τάση που έχει είναι + 0.05 Volt της μπαταρίας (χοντρικά 12.55V) Άρα.. έχω 12.55*5 = ~63Watt/p?? ]
> Γι αυτό άρχισα να ρωτάω για τις απώλιες..



Επειδη και εγω παιδευομαι με παρομοια πραγματα σαν εσενα θα σου προτεινα να σκεφτεις (απο δικια μου εμπειρια μονο) να βαλεις ενα αμπερομετρο στην εξοδο του πανελ οποτε ανα πασα στιγμη θα μπορεις να εχεις εκτιμηση της αποδοσης του.

----------


## JimKarvo

Για ψηφιακό, δεν το πολυσκέφτομαι, διότι: Καταναλώνει μπαταρία, και θα το ξεχνάω αναμένο, και 2) Το είχα αφήσει μια μέρα έξω, έπιασε μια μπόρα, και παίζει να κάηκε... [Ευτυχώς inverter και μπαταρία, γλύτωσαν!]
Αν βάλω αναλογικό, θα έχω καμία απώλεια??

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας! 
> 
> Ηλιά τι εννοείς όταν λες σε μερικές από αυτές??
> 2) Και μιλάμε για τεράστιες απώλιες, ανα μέτρο καλωδίου?



 

Φίλε Δημήτρη 
Για το πρώτο ερώτημα << μερικές εξ αυτών >>εννοώ ότι

είναι άσκοπο να μετρήσεις τη χωριτηκότητα (Ah ) ενός ξηρού συσσωρευτή αργότερα άφησες να εννοηθεί ότι δεν 
πρόκειται για τέτοιον .
Τώρα αφού πρόκειται για συσσωρευτή υγρών στοιχείων
υπάρχει μέθοδος μέτρησης της χωριτηκότητας αλλά δεν
αξίζει το κόπο να προμηθευτής τα εργαλεία και
να δαπανήσεις αρκετό χρόνο για 1 , 2, 3 συσσωρευτές
Τώρα με ένα όργανο που κάνει ≈ 50 € μπορείς να έχεις
μια εικόνα της χωριτηκότητας αλλά …και αυτό είναι
ασύμφορο στη προκειμένη περίπτωση .

----------


## JimKarvo

αν σου είναι εύκολο, δώσε μου μερικές πληροφορίες.. Το ενδιαφέρον μόνο και μόνο, και την "περιέργεια" που θα ικανοποιήσω, νομίζω ότι αξίζουν τον κόπο!
Α, και κάτι άλλο.. Στους υγρού τύπου μπαταρίες, μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάποια υγρά, ώστε να αυξήσουμε την χωρητικότητα [Ή έστω για να είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση η μπαταρία..]??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στις υγρού τύπου πρέπει να καλύπτονται οι πλάκες 1 εκ. με υγρά, αν λιγοστέψουν συμπληρώνουμε με αποσταγμένο νερό, προσεκτικά γιατι είναι καυστικά

----------


## JimKarvo

Δηλαδή απλά ξεβιδώνω, και χώνω ένα μέτρο μέσα για να μετρήσω? Και αν είναι λιγότερο, συμπληρώνω?

----------


## george1

> Δηλαδή απλά ξεβιδώνω, και χώνω ένα μέτρο μέσα για να μετρήσω? Και αν είναι λιγότερο, συμπληρώνω?



Δεν κανεις τιποτα τετοιο εννοειται. Απλα ανοιγεις με προσοχη ενα ενα τα καπακια και μπορεις να δεις πολυ ευκολα τις πλακες και αν τις καλυπτει το υγρο (το οποιο ειναι διαυγες)

----------


## JimKarvo

Οκ, αλλά τότε δεν θα ξέρω αν είναι 1cm.. anyway, αν πχ βάλω παραπάνω απιονισμένο νερό, τι γίνεται? [εγκυκλοπαιδικά!]

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2:  

Δημήτρη ερωτάς

Στους υγρού τύπου μπαταρίες, μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάποια υγρά, ώστε να αυξήσουμε την χωρητικότητα [Ή έστω για να είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση η μπαταρία..]??  


Απάντ ΟΧΙ αυτά είναι εμπορικά τεχνάσματα - .
Αν θέλεις να έχεις ακριβή μέτρηση στάθμης υγρών πάρε ένα γυάλινο σωλήνα μήκους 10 cm φ 3-5 mm με υποδιαιρέσεις σε mm τουλ/τον στο ένα άκρο , το βάζεις στον ηλ/τη μέχρι να ακουμπήσει στα μονωτικά των πλακών
Τον ταπώνεις με το δάκτυλό σου στο ένα άκρο του στο
<καπάκι > το βγάζεις έξω και βλέπεις πόσο καλύπτονται τα μονωτικά ≈ πλάκες .
Αν κρατάς στατιστικά στοιχεία συμπλήρωσης νερού θα
μπορείς να έχεις μια εικόνα της γήρανσης της , 
Πολύ νερό = μεγάλη εσωτ. Αντ ( r ) = μεγάλη (r) εσωτ 
= μεγάλη (U) εσωτ αντίθετη της Η ΕΔ (1) = μεγάλη απώλ ισχύος (p) εσωτ (2)
μεγάλη απώλ ισχύος (P) εσωτ = μεγαλη απώλ ενεργ ( Ε ) (3)
( 1) u = r x I , (2) P =u x I η p = I² x r η P = u²/r
(3) E= P X h
h = ώρες  :Sad: 
Υ / Γ
Ο συσσωρευτής είναι μόλυβδου (σαν του αυτοκινήτου )
η καδμιονικελίου ?

----------


## JimKarvo

αυτό με τους τύπους μου θύμισε Πανελλαδικές.. :P
Πρέπει να είναι μολύβδου, μοιάζει με μπαταρία φορτηγου..

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Οκ, αλλά τότε δεν θα ξέρω αν είναι 1cm.. anyway, αν πχ βάλω παραπάνω απιονισμένο νερό, τι γίνεται? [εγκυκλοπαιδικά!]



 :Tongue2:  

Οκ, αλλά τότε δεν θα ξέρω αν είναι 1cm.. anyway, αν πχ βάλω παραπάνω απιονισμένο νερό, τι γίνεται? [εγκυκλοπαιδικά!] 

Απάντηση 
1 ) Λες στον εαυτό σου @@@@ Πολλές φορές 
2 )Εφαρμόζεις τα άρθρα ( δξθ ) του νόμου περί κατάστασης 
πολιορκίας. Δηλαδή κάνεις φόρτιση η εκφόρτιση με λίγο Ι ( * )
ώστε να ομογενοποιηθεί ο ήλε/της παίρνεις ένα αναροφυτήρα
υγρών κάνεις αναρ/ση πετάς τα υγρά στης πεθερά σου τον
κήπο παίρνεις θειικό οξύ ( αν είναι μόλυβδου ) και ρίχνεις μέσα
τόσο ώστε η πυκνότητα να φτάσει 1280 mg / cm.
Αν αυτά είναι ασύμφορα κάνεις πως δε τα βλέπεις και τελείωσες .(* ) μη <φουσκώσει> ο ηλκ/της και χυθεί

----------


## FILMAN

Τον τρελάνατε ρε τον άνθρωπο!
Ηλία, για να μετρήσεις τα Ah μιας μπαταρίας, την φορτίζεις πλήρως και μετά την εκφορτίζεις μέσω ενός δοκιμαστικού φορτίου (που καλό είναι να είναι μια καταβόθρα ρεύματος) μετρώντας τον χρόνο που η μπαταρία είναι σε θέση να τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο αυτό (ώσπου δηλ. να αδειάσει τελείως). Πολλαπλασιάζοντας την τιμή του ρεύματος εκφόρτισης (σε Α) με τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης (σε ώρες) προκύπτει η χωρητικότητα σε Ah.
Οι απώλειες των καλωδίων στο DC είναι ίδιες με αυτές στο AC. Η διαφορά είναι ότι συνήθως έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγαλύτερες AC τάσεις (π.χ. 230V στα σπίτια) και με χαμηλές DC τάσεις (π.χ. 12V στα οχήματα). Έτσι οι απώλειες, παρ' ότι ίδιες, είναι πιο εμφανείς στη 2η περίπτωση παρά στην 1η, π.χ. σε ένα καλώδιο με αντίσταση 1Ω που διαρρέεται από 6Α θα έχουμε πτώση τάσης 6V. Αν η πηγή δίνει 230V, στο φορτίο θα φτάσουν τελικά 230 - 6 = 224V, δηλαδή οι απώλειες είναι 6 / 230 = 2.6%, ενώ αν η πηγή δίνει 12V, στο φορτίο θα φτάσουν 12 - 6 = 6V, οπότε οι απώλειες θα είναι 6 / 12 = 50%!

----------


## JimKarvo

230 είναι??? Στο μαγαζί έχω 241 V και στο σπίτι Σαλαμίνα 190-200.. Η Δέη παίζει με την τάση?? :P

bytheway, Ηλίας, απλά ρώτησα.. ξέρεις.. εγκυκλοπαιδικά.. Η πεθερά μου ακόμα δεν μου έχει κάνει τίποτα!!! Άρα η μπαταρία μπορεί να αδειάσει τυχαία στην κοπέλα μου :P

Φίλιππα σε ευχαριστώ για ακόμα μια φορά! Α, όταν θα αποφορτιστεί, ή τάση θα είναι γύρω στα 10 v?? ή θα πέσει στο 0? [Και έτσι νομίζω ότι χάνω έναν κύκλο ζωής της μπαταρίας.. :P]

----------


## george1

> 230 είναι??? Στο μαγαζί έχω 241 V και στο σπίτι Σαλαμίνα 190-200.. Η Δέη παίζει με την τάση?? :P
> 
> bytheway, Ηλίας, απλά ρώτησα.. ξέρεις.. εγκυκλοπαιδικά.. Η πεθερά μου ακόμα δεν μου έχει κάνει τίποτα!!! Άρα η μπαταρία μπορεί να αδειάσει τυχαία στην κοπέλα μου :P



Κανε υπομονη να γινει γυναικα σου πρωτα και μετα εχω πολλα κολπα να σου πω για "στιγμιαια" λαθη





> Φιλιππα σε ευχαριστώ για ακόμα μια φορά! Α, όταν θα αποφορτιστεί, ή τάση θα είναι γύρω στα 10 v?? ή θα πέσει στο 0? [Και έτσι νομίζω ότι χάνω έναν κύκλο ζωής της μπαταρίας.. :P]



Απο οτι ξερω αν ειναι deep cycle δεν θα εχει ιδιαιτερο θεμα αλλα αν ειναι απο τις "λοιπες" υπαρχουν πιο μεγαλες πιθανοτητες για ριζικες αλλαγες, που επιβαρυνουν την "υγεια" της μπαταριας. Λεπτομερειες απο πιο ειδικους ή απο 2 site που εξηγουν καποια πραγματα, που κυκλοφορουν εδω στο forum, αλλα δεν τα εχω προχειρα τωρα

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι, δεν είναι deep cycle, καθώς εκείνη την εποχή, απλά θέλαμε να έχουμε ρεύμα στο σπίτι, για φώτα και λίγο τηλεόραση το βράδυ..!!

Χμ.. ωραία.. σε 3 χρόνια και 6 μήνες, θα περιμένω νέα σου.. :P

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Τον τρελάνατε ρε τον άνθρωπο!
> Ηλία, για να μετρήσεις τα Ah μιας μπαταρίας, την φορτίζεις πλήρως και μετά την εκφορτίζεις μέσω ενός δοκιμαστικού φορτίου (που καλό είναι να είναι μια καταβόθρα ρεύματος) μετρώντας τον χρόνο που η μπαταρία είναι σε θέση να τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο αυτό (ώσπου δηλ. να αδειάσει τελείως). Πολλαπλασιάζοντας την τιμή του ρεύματος εκφόρτισης (σε Α) με τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης (σε ώρες) προκύπτει η χωρητικότητα σε Ah.
> Οι απώλειες των καλωδίων στο DC είναι ίδιες με αυτές στο AC. Η διαφορά είναι ότι συνήθως έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεγαλύτερες AC τάσεις (π.χ. 230V στα σπίτια) και με χαμηλές DC τάσεις (π.χ. 12V στα οχήματα). Έτσι οι απώλειες, παρ' ότι ίδιες, είναι πιο εμφανείς στη 2η περίπτωση παρά στην 1η, π.χ. σε ένα καλώδιο με αντίσταση 1Ω που διαρρέεται από 6Α θα έχουμε πτώση τάσης 6V. Αν η πηγή δίνει 230V, στο φορτίο θα φτάσουν τελικά 230 - 6 = 224V, δηλαδή οι απώλειες είναι 6 / 230 = 2.6%, ενώ αν η πηγή δίνει 12V, στο φορτίο θα φτάσουν 12 - 6 = 6V, οπότε οι απώλειες θα είναι 6 / 12 = 50%!



 :Tongue2:  

Φίλυπα.
1) Ερωτ Ηλία, για να μετρήσεις τα Ah μιας μπαταρίας,
Απ Κάπως έτσι όχι ακριβώς αν σε ενδιαφέρει η ακρίβεια…..
Ερωτ Οι απώλειες των καλωδίων στο DC είναι ίδιες με αυτές στο AC .
Απ έχει ισχύ η απάντηση 1 .
Υ/Γ Είμαι επιφ/κτικός γιατί μερικοί από μας ΕΡΩΤΟΥΝ και
<στο καπάκι > δίνουν 1 η περ/ρες απαντήσεις, αν
δεν προσέξεις και δώσεις απαντ ≠ της δικής (ών) τους
υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε βρίσουν η τουλ/τον σου πουν
<<ξέρεις κάτι εμένα δεν με τόσο ενδιαφέρουν οι
Λεπτομέρειες μη με ζαλίζεις >>

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι Δημήτρη! Όταν λέμε "μπαταρία εκφορτισμένη εντελώς", δεν εννοούμε σε καμμία περίπτωση να φτάσει στα 0V!

----------


## JimKarvo

ηλιά, διαφωνώ καθέτως! Μπορείς πχ να απαντήσεις σε κάποιον σε 2-3 γραμμές, και από κάτω να γράψεις αράδες.. αν θέλει να μάθει παραπάνω, τις διαβάζει.. αν όχι, θα τις διαβάσουν οι άλλοι..  :Wink: 

_Αρκεί αυτά που λέμε να στέκουν_

----------

